# Best Cube for Speedcubing



## Stefan 2 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey,

I' d like to make a poll about what type of cube you would suggest for speedcubing.
The 1980's Rubiks?
The 25th Anniversary Cube?
The Rubiks DIY?
It's an old Question i know, but as my actual cube seems to get worse and worse, wich is kinda frustrating, i'd like to know what kind of cubes the real fast cubers use.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 21, 2006)

I use a cube I got from toys r us.

When I first got it, it was awful. The worst thing I'd ever used. In time it's become the best


----------



## pjk (Sep 21, 2006)

I bought a cheap Wal-Mart cube on eBay, and it worked great. I am now working in a new cube from Wal-Mart. I have heard good/bad things about all types. BTW, you can create a poll, if you'd like. Click on "new poll", and it will create a new post with the poll in it.
Patrick


----------



## MasterofRubix (Sep 21, 2006)

What i did was i switched the centers of my very loose speedcube with my very stiff brand new toys r us cube. the looseness and stiffness balances out and now i have 2 really good speedcube. not too loose but still very fast. 

ps: i had to switch the stickers of the centers between the cubes to have matching colors. talk about "plastic" surgery.


----------



## Erik (Sep 21, 2006)

First I had 25ths which were nice, 1 was sooow nice, I got realy good times with. But the well-known problem of non-adjustable centers came... the cube is too loose now (though I use it for OH). Now I got 2 DIY's (Thanks Ron!) and they are perfect


----------



## Stefan 2 (Sep 21, 2006)

:blink: 
I just wanted to hear wich cubes should be in the poll..


----------



## DDRKirby(ISQ) (Sep 21, 2006)

I use an oddzon.

there's also this non-arched one i use that's pretty great, but i dunno where you can get it.

DIYs are real nice too.

i dont like 25th anniversary cubes =(


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 24, 2006)

1980's pops alot. 25th edition is good once you spend the time getting it right. DIY is the best overall (if it has an arched center). DIY can be tweaked to your style as soon as you build it, althought it takes a bit more time (but so totally worth it). With my new DIY, im in the sub 14-15's.


----------



## MasterofRubix (Sep 25, 2006)

i think 25th is cost efficient and good enough if you have an old speedcube that you cant stand anymore. just switch the centers around.


----------

